
WyeWorks Blog: Rails for API applications (rails-api) released - bradleyjoyce
http://blog.wyeworks.com/2012/4/20/rails-for-api-applications-rails-api-released
======
senthilnayagam
Lot of recent articles were pushing for Sinatra , padrino, rabl and other bare
frameworks, good to see a rails based one

